

StereoDose - noinput
http://www.stereodose.com/

======
logn
Bookmarked--thanks. How did you get access to all of this music (if you're the
author)? I think more music startups would exist if it were clear how to get
access to a mass of music.

edit: from the webstie, "Also thanks to Soundcloud for providing an amazing
streaming service."

